# Choke tube suggestions



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL...didn't I ask this question last year?
Anyhow, here's my story.....
I bought an Undertaker choke a few years ago and it didn't pattern squat with anything I shot. And I shot alot of different loads.
So, last year I bought a Primos TightWad choke. Shot various shells and found one that would suit me fine. 
Well, that back fired. 
In spring, I had a REAL nice tom about 40-45yrds away and didn't feel confident on shooting him with my setup. I was more setup for closer distances than out to 40-50yrds. 
So, I'm thinking about getting a "better" choke tube. I've heard great things about the Jellyhead and am leaning towards it. 
But is there any other choke tubes I should consider? ( and I wanna keep the price under $45.) 
Any help is greatly appreciated!

Oh and BTW..got my first turkey last fall. A "snowy" phase hen. Needless to say, I'm hooked on turkey hunting.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If you INSIST on keepin her under 45.00. I have one recommendation, Tru Glo Strut STopper Extreme. NOT gobble stopper extreme or strut stopper. 

This choke tube is Awesome and is only 35.00 in the new cabelas catalog. I dont know what you shoot for shells, my GF gets over 200 in a ten inch circle at forty with old white hevi. If you wanna save money, this choke tube throws incredible patterns with Win High Velocity lead 6s the black ones. 

Drop clark an email at www.allaboutshooting.com he is ind tester of shotshells and will be more than willing to tell you more about this choke.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have any suggestions but would like to say congrats on good sportsmanship by not trying to shoot that tom if you werent comfortable. All i can say is good job hope you get a nice one this year.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well my choke is subtantially more expensive than what u are looking at, but it does work extremely well. Better than the other chokes I had shot.
I have a Rhino turkey choke which runs about $100:yikes: and shooting hevi 13 #6's the pattern very consistent and tight at 40yards. 

Heres a link to their site.

http://www.rhinochokes.com/main.htm

Just a thought,
J-


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I just tried 5 different shells and 3 different chokes. Remington extra full choke that came with my turkey gun, a Kicks and a Indian creek choke. If you use the hevi-shot number 13 ( come in a gold shell casing) in the 6 shot (my test) you don't need any after market choke tube. You should be OK up to 40 yds and a little further, that stuff is something else and at $7 :yikes: for each shell it should be. The next best shell for me was Win. number 5's, 3 1/2". I got a good pattern up to 50 yds with the Indian creek choke tube and the Kicks. I know the IC & Kicks choke tube is more then you are willing to pay so the best thing to do, in my opinion, is buy you some hevi- shot (number 13--6 shot) and try it in your full or extra full choke tube. If it works like I have seen in 2 different Remington 870 you will be good somewhat pass 40 yds and don't have to spin $ on a aftermarket choke. Heck I only get to shoot 1 time at a turkey here in Mi so after spinning $100 or more on gas, $600 on a new gun, no telling how much on other stuff the $7 a shell don't sound like to much. Don't get me wrong, I am using the Win. #5's buffered copper plated 3 1/2 " shells. Maybe I will have one of those $7 each shells in the magazine and if that turkey won't come in I can rack the Win. out and put that $7 shell to work. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

CMR said:


> LOL...didn't I ask this question last year?
> Anyhow, here's my story.....
> I bought an Undertaker choke a few years ago and it didn't pattern squat with anything I shot. And I shot alot of different loads.
> So, last year I bought a Primos TightWad choke. Shot various shells and found one that would suit me fine.
> ...


it would help if you told the people on this site what shotgun you are using to help you out. not every choke works the same in all shotguns.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, I guess that would help, wouldn't it?

Its a Rem 870 3" 12 gauge.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I tried a few so called turkey chokes and found out that they actually constricted the shot group so much they caused the shot to deform and fly wildly.
I use full chokes on all three of my turkey guns including my muzzleloader.
I have no trouble killing turkeys out to fifty paces. 
Try a full choke with Federal # 6 copper plated or Federal #4 copper plated.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a Winchester Full choke I can sell you for 250 bucks.....
It comes as a set, with 2 other tubes and the 1300 behind it.
It was used once to take a snowy phase turkey.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

ART said:


> I have a Winchester Full choke I can sell you for 250 bucks.....
> It comes as a set, with 2 other tubes and the 1300 behind it.
> It was used once to take a snowy phase turkey.


Funny.
Real funny.


----------

